# nurgling army



## Epidemius (Nov 15, 2010)

In general, how well would this army set-up work?


3 (or less) GUO's
Epidemius + plaguebearer guard unit
1 (or more) DP's
as many nurglings as possible

I had this idea and thought it might be fun to completely swamp my opponent with swarms of little daemons.


----------



## Azokazor (Jun 12, 2011)

From what I've seen on the field, 3 GUO's and a DP work very well together.


----------



## Chaos4reaL (May 6, 2011)

Can´t take 3 greater daemons, 2 GD or 4 heralds are the legal choices. But if its a friendly game home rules, course it would work. Till you get the tally nurglings really aren´t that good. Need a lot of PBs for objective holding if nothing else. Epidemius need 12-15 PBs to protect him and at least 2x 5-7 PB squads to have a viable Epidemius list. 

Swarming an enemy should be nice and especially so with the tally peaked! Try and take 3 DPs with wings since thats your only fast moving unit, will be even if you don´t =D but better with wings.


----------



## Aramoro (Oct 7, 2009)

If you want a tally list with Nurglings you really need Ku'gath in there, something like this maybe

Nurgle Tally (1494pts)
1500pt Chaos Daemons 4th Ed (2008) Roster

Selections:

* HQ

* Daemonic Herald(s)
Epidemius

* Ku'gath, The Plaguefather

* Troops

* Nurglings
7x Nurglings

* Nurglings
6x Nurglings

* Plaguebearers of Nurgle
7x Plaguebearer

* Plaguebearers of Nurgle
7x Plaguebearer

* Heavy Support

* Daemon Prince of Chaos
Daemonic Flight, Daemonic Gaze, Iron Hide
* Mark of Nurgle
Cloud of Flies, Noxious Touch

* Daemon Prince of Chaos
Daemonic Flight, Daemonic Gaze, Iron Hide
* Mark of Nurgle
Cloud of Flies, Noxious Touch

* Daemon Prince of Chaos
Daemonic Flight, Daemonic Gaze, Iron Hide
* Mark of Nurgle
Cloud of Flies, Noxious Touch


Created with BattleScribe (http://www.battlescribe.net)

There're 1500 points worth of stuff. great against infantry, kinda sucky against Armour though.


----------



## Chaos4reaL (May 6, 2011)

Ku´Gath is good! IMO a bigger unit of PBs to baby sit Epidemius until the tally is reached. When reached no one can touch them and they can go on the offense. Nurglings with full tally is great but until then they kind of less great, only purpose is tar pit. I would go with more PBs but then again this is a request for nurglings so... =)


----------

